# DIY Aquarium + Filter System



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow what a great idea! My first concern is how are you going to get the back panel attached to the glass table? You might need something on the top so that the panels don't split at the seam.
Why not just buy a Hob filter. They don't cost much anyways


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

This look like an awesome idea. I don't have enough experience to suggest a pump, but I am sure someone will have the answer you are looking for. Good Luck with the project! I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea I a HOB would be a good idea, I think that'll save time. This is my first time seeing this! Wow just wow. You must be really imaginative to do this aquarium. Good luck, I hope it's gonna turn out great!


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Might I suggest an acrylic back or glass back..? The wooden back seems like a bad idea to me..

I like the look of that table though, it's very slick!
And that's a very cool filter idea. It's like a diy canister/sump thing. Cool.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

i have made some small tanks with ease,,,, using just one piece of wood for the back will 
be difficult to make it hold and probably wont work. yo need to get another piece of glass.
with that being said the other problem that i see might be the black rim,, definately needs to be cleaned/scraped off as the silicone will not bond to this... if you like using this table i would suggest trying to get in touch with the manufacturer and see if you can get an unfinished version.. meaning no black on the rim plus the glass needs to be square.. i do not mean the corners i mean the edges.. see where the black is? on the parts above it and below it they are sanded smooth/rounded and should be square


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

You need to make an ADA style cabinet with matching curved corners and run it rimless - would look really cool imho. 

Keep it up. I just love diy-projects.


----------



## alba88 (Jun 16, 2013)

flukekiller said:


> i have made some small tanks with ease,,,, using just one piece of wood for the back will
> be difficult to make it hold and probably wont work. yo need to get another piece of glass.
> with that being said the other problem that i see might be the black rim,, definately needs to be cleaned/scraped off as the silicone will not bond to this... if you like using this table i would suggest trying to get in touch with the manufacturer and see if you can get an unfinished version.. meaning no black on the rim plus the glass needs to be square.. i do not mean the corners i mean the edges.. see where the black is? on the parts above it and below it they are sanded smooth/rounded and should be square


I'm planning to place some black stainless steel L-profiles and just fill it up with silicone on both sides.. (perhaps i might use (SS) screws + silicone to attach those L-profiles onto the wood)
















Thanks for the advice though, i'm glad someone else thought about that problem aswell..  Also read some stuff about Stainless Steel in an aquarium.. In freshwater aquariums it doesn't seem like a problem.. just going to try it.



Matsnork said:


> You need to make an ADA style cabinet with matching curved corners and run it rimless - would look really cool imho.
> 
> Keep it up. I just love diy-projects.


I'm going to be placing the tank on the ground and create a curved cabinet on top of the aquarium, so it won't be rimless but the cabinet will be smooth like the table and not stick out.... and i'm definitely going to go for a glossy finish..

Thanks guys for your comments btw.. keep the ideas coming! <3


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't listen to the doubting Thomas' here. A plywood back will work just fine. I think you have a great DIY project ahead of you. Can't wait to see further developments!


----------



## alba88 (Jun 16, 2013)

If need be i could create a metal frame against the wooden back to reinforce it... or just use a thicker type of wood.. i'l see what i'l do..


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

not trying to be negative,,, when i built tanks i looked at all the things that could go wrong so i could prevent them from happening,,, nothing like walking home to a tank that the seems have split with xxx amount of gallons of water all over the floor and all your fish dead. been there done that do not want to see that happen to others.

as for the build i hope you can get it to work,,, a few more suggestions,,,
when filling the tank, fill half way , wait a few hours and fill the rest of the way.
also do it outside to save time with the clean up if things go bad..
as for the ss angle not sure about how safe as i havent looking into that.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

also to add i would put some sort of cross brace across the back of the wood to help prevent any warping

i would go with 3/4 ply wood at minimal


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Great project, looking forward to seeing it come together. Love the DIY filter using the drawers.


----------



## alba88 (Jun 16, 2013)

flukekiller said:


> not trying to be negative,,, when i built tanks i looked at all the things that could go wrong so i could prevent them from happening,,, nothing like walking home to a tank that the seems have split with xxx amount of gallons of water all over the floor and all your fish dead. been there done that do not want to see that happen to others.
> 
> as for the build i hope you can get it to work,,, a few more suggestions,,,
> when filling the tank, fill half way , wait a few hours and fill the rest of the way.
> ...


i really appreciate you for pointing out potential flaws and risks in this build! i'm going to be placing it some place safe and follow your advice on filling it up half way. thanks again



flukekiller said:


> also to add i would put some sort of cross brace across the back of the wood to help prevent any warping
> 
> i would go with 3/4 ply wood at minimal


yes i was thinking of doing something of the sort aswell.. or some kind of metal frame..


----------



## alba88 (Jun 16, 2013)

ETK said:


> Great project, looking forward to seeing it come together. Love the DIY filter using the drawers.


Thank's mate.. i might change it up a bit with the filter.. 
I'm not entirely sure if i'm going for that idea.. but it will probably look alot like it. 
Also, i saw 2 people mention the HOB filter to be a good idea..
but i disagree with this because i don't like the visible water in-take pipe of the filter to be seen, i like it to be as subtle as possible when it comes to filtering..


----------



## jarvitron (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome idea! The table is going to be tough enough not to crack, and it's not really likely to flex out at the ends, what you really want to do is make sure that wooden back doesn't bow or pull away from the front at the top of the glass, so you want a strong stable connection from the top of the glass at the front (or distributed across the whole top), to the wooden back. 

If I were doing it, I'd be tempted to just build the bottom, top, and back out of marine plywood and router out access holes in the top, then rubberize it on the inside.

Use a paper template and router to trace the profile of the glass in the plywood about 1/4" deep basically so when you silicone it, the glass is supported laterally both directions by a wood/silicone sandwich. Same amount of work and double, double and a half the money and you could do it in acrylic instead. 

Another much easier and cheaper idea to secure the top of the glass to the back is to use a nylon or galvanized "pallet strap" around the top (cheap if you can borrow the tool, "universal size" and easy to redo if you eff it up). Uglier though. 

Neat project, hope you post the pics!


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Instead of a brace from front to back why not just build a sturdy frame behind the plywood wall? Like a square around the edge with 2x4's with an x pattern crossing the square (hard to explain whats in my head and i dont have paint on this computer) 2x4's are strong though and seeing as how it'd be on the back panel it wouldn't be visible and you'd get a lot of strength then secure your stainless L pieces to the 2x4's to ensure its all sturdy in the right places. 

Also if you are looking for ideas or motivation check out a lot of the big cichlid websites. Those guys have been making DIY plywood tanks forever and have come up with some amazing ideas.


----------



## alba88 (Jun 16, 2013)

AdamC13 said:


> Instead of a brace from front to back why not just build a sturdy frame behind the plywood wall? Like a square around the edge with 2x4's with an x pattern crossing the square (hard to explain whats in my head and i dont have paint on this computer) 2x4's are strong though and seeing as how it'd be on the back panel it wouldn't be visible and you'd get a lot of strength then secure your stainless L pieces to the 2x4's to ensure its all sturdy in the right places.
> 
> Also if you are looking for ideas or motivation check out a lot of the big cichlid websites. Those guys have been making DIY plywood tanks forever and have come up with some amazing ideas.


That's what i'm planning to do.. =) the frame is going to be invisible. I like subtlety


----------

